# Resign/Rehire



## GRDIP (Jan 20, 2011)

I resigned from my current department due to a refusal to allow me to lateral out and was fed up will all of the crap that my department put me through. I was working another job and decided I would like to work as a cop again so I was wondering if I would have to take another civil service exam to get rehired of if a town could just pick me up?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GRDIP said:


> I resigned from my current department due to a refusal to allow me to lateral out and was fed up will all of the crap that my department put me through. I was working another job and decided I would like to work as a cop again so I was wondering if I would have to take another civil service exam to get rehired of if a town could just pick me up?


 Speak to HRD. I strongly believe that there is a very small window between the time you resign to the time you get picked up by another CS job. That said, if you have been out of it for over 5 years, academy is inevidable.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I always thought it was three years, but maybe it has changed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Statute allows five years for reinstatement. HOWEVER...a 2008 Civil Service Decision only allows reinstatement to your *original* department within the five years. I know officers who were forced to resign when their appointing authority refused to sign lateral paperwork. They were then reinstated in the new department with no issues. This was all prior to the O'Toole v. HRD Decision. The only way to get that changed is to appeal the decision. Good luck.


----------

